# Anyone else constantly losing service/data?



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey is anyone else constantly losing service or data or your phone has signal but wont send text or make phone calls and have to keep rebooting to get service? Is there a fix for this? Verizon keeps telling me its a known issue on the bionic and motorola has a software release scheduled for early november.


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

hey guys im sorry for posting in the wrong thread didnt notice until after it posted if a mod could please move it to the correct place.


----------



## oscarnh (Oct 3, 2011)

I am getting the same thing. I have to stop what I am doing and make a phone call just to get service back.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Haze69 said:


> hey guys im sorry for posting in the wrong thread didnt notice until after it posted if a mod could please move it to the correct place.


Moved to general


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general


thanks


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

oscarnh said:


> I am getting the same thing. I have to stop what I am doing and make a phone call just to get service back.


at first it would happen at random but now i have to reboot my phone a few times a day for like the past week, verizon even credited my bill a good amount for having this problem and not really being able to use my phone.


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

im getting the same thing in socal


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Yup and just lost it for good

Sent using my BIONIC running [R3]BLURR3D v1.7PBX a TH3ORY ROM


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I get this too. Sometimes it wont happen for a week and then all of the sudden it will happen 3 or 4 times a day for a few days straight. Its not consistant. Very strange


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got my back right now in norcal. Was out for almost 2 hours.


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

problem still ongoing today, the worst part is it will work for a bit after rebooting but after some time even though it shows bars when you try to text or make a phone call it wont go through and when you reboot then you get the no signal, so it can be in your pocket or around you and since it shows bars you think its fine but in reality your missing phone calls and text..


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Known issue.

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-data-struggling-tonight


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

I get 3g when I shut wifi off now

Sent using my BIONIC running [R3]BLURR3D v1.7PBX a TH3ORY ROM


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine worked fine all morning till about noon. Now I'm back with no 3G-4G. The 3G icon doesn't come up at all, the 4G icon will come up but I can't get a connection. It's the same thing that happened last night.

Edit: OK weird now I'm getting 1X. Guess Verizon is still working the bugs out.


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

For those losing data, does texting and voice work or do u lose that as well cause I lose it from the period I lose data?


----------

